
Anti-handcuffs Protective wear to slow down police speedcuffs - rolph
https://www.oocities.org/scotpeterdow2/anticuffs.htm
======
SquareWheel
> (3) In the event of a battle with the police, protesters would also need to
> be armed to defend themselves against the police with similar type weapons
> as the police are deploying against protesters. For example, if the police
> are using their truncheons then it is only fair that protesters can avail
> themselves of similar type weapons - baseball bats, crowbars etc.

I can't imagine this making the situation better for either party.

~~~
TulliusCicero
In cases where police are beating the shit out of protestors, what exactly is
the alternative? Just sit there and take it?

~~~
wheelerwj
any kind of arms race only leads to more and worsening violence.

~~~
TulliusCicero
In the face of a repressive, undemocratic regime, is violent revolution not
justified?

Peaceful revolution would be better, to be sure, but that depends on the
regime being willing to step aside without being violently forced to.

~~~
rolph
Ghandi et.al. did it according to what ive read in history texts, exactly how
it happened only ghandi knows, but history says non violent passive resistance
with great sacrifice [allowing gov to beat the crap out of them] until
everyone realized it was out of hand.

------
sandworm101
While in some circumstances it can be "legal" to resist an _illegal_ arrest by
police, that isn't something you want to rely upon. The rule is there so that
people who are illegally arrested aren't charged with resisting arrest, else
the police would have an open door to arrest anyone anytime. It would
encourage police brutality as that would lead to inevitable resistance and
then arrest for said, nullifying the illegality of the initial arrest.

Handcuffs are there not to restrain prisoners but to calm the police. The use
of cuffs is far from universal. They are used by police in the west because
they are afraid of those they arrest. Being un-handcuffable will mean that the
police, who will still arrest you, will be afraid of you. When cops get scared
they get aggressive. Instead of sitting quietly in handcuffs, you will
probably find yourself underneath five or six officers as they invent some
other way of restraining you. It will hurt.

~~~
DoctorOetker
I think he solves that with his page on how to convert a hydration pack for
fire breathing, including a "taxi driver - you talkin' to me?!" ignition
gadget

------
notacoward
This looks like a truly awful idea. Once police have decided that you need to
be immobilized, they will do whatever they feel is necessary to achieve that
goal. After handcuffs, their next option is going to be tear gas ... if you're
lucky. I'm not saying that's how it should be, but in the US at least that's
how it is.

------
Overtonwindow
This guy sounds troubled… Reminds me of Brevik. Probably doesn’t belong here.

~~~
tea_lover
While I don't think Peter Dow is anything like Brevik, he is certainly
eccentric:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=789SkK7uwiY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=789SkK7uwiY)
[https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/meet-the-
lo...](https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/meet-the-lonely-heart-
from-hell-1079428) [https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp/news/local/man-
convicted...](https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp/news/local/man-convicted-
for-offensive-tweets-about-queens-death/) [http://peter-
dow.blogspot.com/2018/01/no-threats-and-no-abus...](http://peter-
dow.blogspot.com/2018/01/no-threats-and-no-abuse-in-my-emails-to.html)

------
mirimir
OK, so what happens when they discover that they can't cuff you?

~~~
edoo
What an odd page. I wonder if it would be considered conspiracy to resist
arrest. Either way I bet if they can't handcuff you there are batons and
pepper spray in your future.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Surely, choosing to wear a specific article of clothing beforehand can't be
equated to resisting arrest, can it? That rings a ton of dystopian alarm bells
for me.

------
wheelerwj
it looks relatively cheap and seems useful for protecting your wrists and arms
against unnessary force.

But i don't understand how they slow down the police or why that's necessary
in this context?

~~~
rolph
bcz they cant get cuffs on the wearer

------
mnky9800n
What about zip ties

~~~
insickness
Neither cuffs nor zip ties would stay on if there is no wrist to attach them.

~~~
rolph
also zip ties are fragile, unless you talk aboutthe zap straps used by
military

~~~
LyndsySimon
Speed cuffs aren’t traditional zip ties. They’re quite strong.

------
RandomInteger4
Shouldn't this post be flagged?

